# looking for support



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

hi i'm 28 have 2children and have been ttc my third for 2yrs.i really feel so down and just cant see it happening for me.my children are 11 and 6 and are getting older and need me less,its hard to say how i feel.my ds was prem and i had preeclampsia both times which i'm scared of getting it again.no one knows we're trying and if we said theyd just say say you've got 2.i've already been told oh you dont need anymore.i was a very young mum and i really dont want that to be it for me at 28,infertile,useless.as my children get older i feel i'm getting either further away from having a third.i know i'm very lucky to have 2children but i still long for another.does anyone ever get pregnant naturally after secondry infertility?as its been 2yrs i really cant see it happening.i'm at the point now where i want to let all my feelings out,i've been keeping it all inside for so long and i just want to feel not so alone.if anyones feeling the same please reply.honey


----------



## Nicben (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Honey,

If you were on the pill for a long time before ttc it can take a long time. My friend was on the pill for 10 years and it took her 6 years to get caught after she stopped taking it. The second time they tried it only took 3 months so no fertility problems.

You are not alone on here, although the stories differ we all have/had the same feelings, I have 2 boys but still want another (mine are 13 and 19 though). 

Keep positive as you never know whats round the corner,
Nic x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi hun

You are far from alone sweetie.. I am so sorry your having trouble ttc#3. Although you have 2 children the yurn for another must be strong.   

Have you been to your GP to have so kind of tests done?? You may just need a boost like clomid to become pregnant. 
Why not chat with us on this thread... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203442.0

Look forward to chatting
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Honey,

I don't think it matters how many children you have! If the yearning is there then your feelings are real and sometimes when their appears to be difficulty in conceiving people are less than sympathetic as you already have a child/children! So I am sending you a big    to let you know you are not alone!

Lets hope 2010 is our year!!  

Mary


----------



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

hi thank you for your replies.i havent been on the pill for years!but i've had blood tests and hsg which were clear.my oh has also had sa which was fine.not sure how to reply indivually(And probably spelt that wrong !) nicben,its lovely to hear from you sometimes it feels like everyone has perfect 2yr age gaps.i hope it works for you soon.skybreeze,i've been given clomid but i'm not keen to take it,i'm having acupuncture at the moment.i love your rainbow saying!i'm also counting down til christmas!hope to chat to you more.maryd thank you for your understanding i feel like such a failure sometimes.i hope we all get our happy endings soon!


----------



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

hi cant seem to find this link!what topic is it under? thanks


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Hunny,
I found it interesting reading your thread as like u I was young when I had my 1st baby and he is now a very bright and bubbly 7 yr old , and my youngest is 3 a propa lill madam. I found that being a young mum I did get judged (many ppl told me 2 have an abortion as a baby would ruin my life inc my mum who has to see the kids all the time now) so i vowed not to sit on my bum all day and got full time jobs then last yr i had enough working and gave up to be with my children.  
Me and my partner have wanted a baby since we got together and when we had been together for 10 months he had a vasectomy reversal that has not gone totally to plan but enough for us to have ICSI.  
Well I dont know much about the ttc but I do understand how you want another baby and the need especialy as your children are growing up and fast   id have 4 if i could but poss just 3 (a person who read palms said id have 3 and that my partner would have 4 he has 3 atm and she got everything so far right.) 
Well good luck with ttc and loads of


----------



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

hi beckyyou thanks for your reply yes everyone always thought my daughter was my sister!i got judged a lot and i'm proud of myself for getting through all the hard bits by myself! i hope your icsi goes well and that you get your third baby.if i'm lucky enough to have another i will probably never use contraception again!i would be over the moon to have 3.my daughter is now 11 nearly a teenager and i still feel like a teenager!what doesnt kill you makes you stronger and i really hope for me this will make me stronger and have a happy ending.i would be to scared to have my palm read!i am now on the 2ww again and really dont think it will be the month!fingers crossed for us all x


----------

